# Canon RF 5.2mm F2.8L Dual Fisheye Review



## canonnews (Feb 9, 2022)

> This review by ImmerVR takes a look at Canon’s innovative Canon RF 5.2mm F2.8L Dual Fisheye lens.
> The general features of the Canon RF 5.2mm F2.8L Dual VR lens are;
> 
> RF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 9, 2022)

Fascinating Lens. I'm sure its the way of the future but I'll be left behind. I've no interest in a Matrix style future but I expect alot of people will be happy to live within a metaverse. I'm sure people will eventually have a chip in their head rather than a head set. It will be interesting if a lens like this will be used purposely for art or some good but its more likely to drive one industry into a new era.


----------



## fasterquieter (Feb 9, 2022)

Love the guy reviewing it! Shame its competitors are all defunct.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 9, 2022)

I would not expect a consumer version any time soon.
It would require a much smaller 8K sensor and a much smaller lens.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 10, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I would not expect a consumer version any time soon.
> It would require a much smaller 8K sensor and a much smaller lens.


This is about as consumer of a lens as any other "L" lens out there. Unless you're talking about a super cheap kit lens like version.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 10, 2022)

I wish Canon makes a lightweight and compact non-L fish eye lens, i wouldn’t mind aperture f/5.6. 
The EF 8-15 is great but too heavy to carry around for occasional travel shots


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2022)

Traveler said:


> I wish Canon makes a lightweight and compact non-L fish eye lens, i wouldn’t mind aperture f/5.6.
> The EF 8-15 is great but too heavy to carry around for occasional travel shots


The EF15mm f2.8 is a gem and vastly underrated lens (apart from in extreme sports photography circles).


----------



## pahountisg (Feb 13, 2022)

I m wondering what it Canons take on this issue


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 13, 2022)

pahountisg said:


> I m wondering what it Canons take on this issue


I don't think Canon think it is an issue, you can convert unlimited short clips, less than two minutes, for free. A monthly subscription for the dedicated Canon utility or the Premiere plugin is $5 a month. Subscription fees seem to be the norm in the VR universe especially hosting.

Other users have already found ways around the subscription utilities by renaming the video files.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 14, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't think Canon think it is an issue, you can convert unlimited short clips, less than two minutes, for free. A monthly subscription for the dedicated Canon utility or the Premiere plugin is $5 a month. Subscription fees seem to be the norm in the VR universe especially hosting.
> 
> Other users have already found ways around the subscription utilities by renaming the video files.


People experienced in VR seem to know ways to circumvent the monthly fee.
I was surprised to see Canon engineers telling people how to circumvent it at the Adorams Q & A for the R5 C. 
I think Canon wants people to want to use their software without being compelled to do so.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm a bit confused (what else is new?)...

What exactly are you needing to pay a monthly fee for? You throw on the lens, it records video onto a removable memory card....

Is the fee for software to meld the 2x circular images into one VR image? If so, is Canon the only one out there than can take 2 images off and meld them together?

Again, please forgive if this is a stupid question, but I just don't understand why there would be a monthly fee...as that I don't see what would keep you from pulling images off the memory card...and I"d assume that by now with all the VR work being done, that there would be a number of ways and apps that would put the 2x images together for you.

Thanks in advance,
cayenne


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 18, 2022)

cayenne said:


> I'm a bit confused (what else is new?)...
> 
> What exactly are you needing to pay a monthly fee for? You throw on the lens, it records video onto a removable memory card....
> 
> ...


The monthly fee is for Canon VR software that you do not need to buy but might want to.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The monthly fee is for Canon VR software that you do not need to buy but might want to.


Ok thanks...

I was starting to get the feeling from reading and video that you had to have this to get the video off the camera or to use it in anyway you had to pay....

C


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 18, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Ok thanks...
> 
> I was starting to get the feeling from reading and video that you had to have this to get the video off the camera or to use it in anyway you had to pay....
> 
> C


It's gratis for converting clips under 2 minutes, if you want to convert longer clips you have to pay.


----------

